# Piedmont boat launch rest area ?



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I see where guys are getting a boat launched on Piedmont from the SR-22 rest area ? What's the secret and what kind of boat are we talking. I drove by and don't see where I could put in. What am I missing ?


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

Just past the rest area on the West side is a rough parking area with a goat path to the water.

Chuck


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

We went Sunday in the wind, backed a 25 yr. old 2-wheel drive Ram (w/ 260K) down the goat path, it's narrow and steep, has a lot of rocks/ruts, not too bad... carried an small alum. V the 10 ft to the water (Hoping WAVE would chime in, he said he could get his boat in there off a trailer) Walk down and check it out, where there's a will there's a way!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

no problem to launch a small rig if you can back a trailer down a steep, rocky path about 100 yrds...i wear waders to help launch/load...its not easy, but it is possible...(i would not attemt a heavy, glass boat!!) and if you do launch, please pull up the hill so the next guy can launch!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Its not for the faint of heart.I would not reccomend it without a 4x4 espescially after a rain.
Its not a ramp at all.Its just a gravel bank.
If you use it, pull to the top..good advice.I heard of someone who blocked it and had their tires cut.
Years ago some locals used to spike the trail with nails.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is that the only place you can put in or can you still put in at the marina? Havent been up there since nov. And i have to unload mine off the trailer, bad back, and way to heavy even if it wasnt...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Water is way too low...marina ramp is unusable.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks , That tell's me what I thought I'd hear. (Wait for the water to rise) I'm not that excited about fishing PIEDMONT now. Seneca Lake is about the same. Shove your trailer through deep mud and big rocks to launch. Can't seem to understand why at both places a low water level ramp can't be constructed.

The state wants to promote fishing and license sales so how about spending a few bucks on a usable low level ramp that fishermen who pay the most tax for wildlife/fishing to use.

Just me thinking out loud


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Dragline, thats the best idea that I have heard in a long time. There are times in Dec. and late winter when a guy could fish. It would not have to be a great ramp, just a usable one.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear you.They stock the heck out of Saugeyes.A fish that really bites well in cold water situations,but a good portion of the year the lakes are unusable to boaters.A low water ramp would be awesome!
I wonder how many thousands of Saugeyes they flushed out of Seneca this year with the 10 ft drop?


----------

